# lure retreiver



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

hi , anyone have any ideas on making a lure retreiver, i have heard of something that attaches to your line and slides down to retreive your snagged hard body lures, with the price of the latest models of these lures , it would be handy to have the opportunity to perhaps get them back :? :? :?


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

the strike back lure retriver looks good, but costly! I have had limited sucsess with those things that slide down your line (the big heavy type)...........would love to see some home made styles!


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

I use a tackleback, the lead type that slides down the line. Don't think I paid much for it. Maybe $10-$15. Got one in the tinnie and one for the kayak. I use that heavy green string that people use for heavy hand lines.
So far I've got most lures back, it can be hard if the tides flowing fast.
A mate uses a stainless D shakle with two short lengths of chain on it, (about 150mm) and he rekons it's the best as the chain jags the trebbles.
I made one but have more success with the standard type. I can post a couple of pics if you wish.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Jacktheyak posted a brilliant homemade one on the forum some months ago [now pruned] along the lines of the leftieant one and the homemade described by JD

It was a shackle/ring/clip [can't recall] to go around the line and lowered to the snagged lure, and cord up to the yak.

Off the shackle were about 3-4 lengths of light chain, each having 3-4 links.

And like the one Ant uses you jiggle it till it grabs a treble, and then retrieve by the cord...looked great and easily replaceable if lost on the snag


----------



## Red Herring (Dec 18, 2006)

Would have to agree with JD. Tacklebacks work well and only cost $10 - $15. Attach it to a hand reel with some heavy duty mono and you should be able to get most of your HBs back.

Cheers,

Red Herring


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Yeah John , a couple of piccies would be great thank you


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Bazoo
Hopefully I've attached the pics. Not in any order, home made tackleback with chains, the chains could be a bit smaller in size. Standard tackleback with homemade holder.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

JD and Red Herring I was told the tackleback was only effective if you have a swivel or clip in the line before the HB is that the case or otherwise, and thats the reason I have given it a miss to this point


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

I usually use a Snap clip on hard bodies, but the tackleback often hooks on the trebles or the body depending on the lure size.


----------



## Red Herring (Dec 18, 2006)

Dodge,

JDs right. Quite often latches onto the trebles or lure body. Like yourself, I don't use swivels on my HB's and it works fine. Try a dry run to see how it works.

Cheers,

Red Herring


----------

